# Humor, maybe but true too



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The definition of the word Conundrum is: something that is puzzling or confusing.
Here are six Conundrums of socialism in the United States of America:
1. America is capitalist and greedy - yet half of the population is subsidized.

2. Half of the population is subsidized - yet they think they are victims.

3. They think they are victims - yet their representatives run the government.

4. Their representatives run the government - yet the poor keep getting poorer.

5. The poor keep getting poorer - yet they have things that people in other countries only dream about.

6. They have things that people in other countries only dream about - yet they want America to be more like those other countries.

Think about it! And that, my friends, pretty much sums up the USA in the 21st Century.

Makes you wonder who is doing the math.

These three, short sentences tell you a lot about the direction of our current government and cultural environment:

1. We are advised to NOT judge ALL Muslims by the actions of a few lunatics, but we are encouraged to judge ALL gun owners by the actions of a few lunatics.

Funny how that works.
And here's another one worth considering...
2. Seems we constantly hear about how Social Security is going to run out of money. How come we never hear about welfare or food stamps running out of money? What's interesting is the first group "worked for" their money, but the second didn't.

Think about it..... and Last but not least,

3. Why are we cutting benefits for our veterans, no pay raises for our military and cutting our army to a level lower than before WWII, but we are not stopping the payments or benefits to illegal aliens.

Plus we continue to send our money to foreign countries who hate us.

Am I the only one missing something?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Here we go again, Plainsman, nice thing about being retired, I can pounce on some of Plains cut n paste nonsense, thought there is always a bit of truth in it. Like a crawler on my hooks it is usually twisted and inflated, till I skewer it!  
I'm goin fishin so not much time, but the first 5 things, though obviously aimed at those welfare deadbeats and dratted LIBERALS apply equally to the most hard nosed Republicans. Two quick examples......
A thread on Fishin Buddy, populated by 96% of hard nosed Republicans discussed how to avoid paying back student loans as slowly as possible as the interest rate was lower than interest loans on new trucks, boats, etc. in the same breath they yelped about all the people on the Govt dole! When I was a student we were all encouraged to pay them back as soon as possible so the money could be passed on to the next student! We all did that, too! 
A good friend, an accountant, did some numbers about the farm program payouts in ND and found tha some entity called DALRYMPLE FARMS was number TWO on the Federal farm payouts! Plains should tell Jack to make like Hertz and try harder! :beer:

But the problem with the country as seen by Plainsman and lookalike a are those dratted LIBERALS!!!!

I got a couple hate viral emails this morning and showed them to my wife and asked her " do Democrats send stuff like this around?" She thought for,a while and said, not that she receives anyway, and she is pretty Democratic and gets a lot of stuff from her friends,

Once again, the entire problem with this country are the LIBERALS!!! 
PS. IPlainsman, I see the stock market indices (Dow, Nas, etc), housing starts, lower unemployment,etc. is all time low/ high respectively, so maybe, just maybe, the country will survive that guy in the White House!! ( even though IMHO he does lots of,thing wrong)


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Heck, Plainsman, I'm so dangled old that I remember that when being called " Liberal Minded" was one of the best compliments one could have! It meant someone was level headed, broadly based educated, that one could objectively give a good dependable opinion and judgement of some things at least! now idiots like Rush L have turned it into some kind of swear word! don't agree with someone, even if he/ she is really much more conservative than you, call them a LIBERAL! People nowadays on websites are so stupid often they don.'t even realize what they are calling LIBERAL is really more CONSERVATIVE, than themselves. :roll:


----------

